# New Toyo R888 R tyres fitted



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

When I originally bought my GTR it had a set of Dunlop fun flats on it which tram lined like mad and I found the very unsettling especially at any decent speed.

I then fitted a set of CUP 2 tyres and found these to be very good all round and lasted a reasonable time. They were great in the dry and decent in the wet, the tram line effect now had mainly disappeared so happy days. Only side effect I could find was the soft side wall and the bounce effect at high speed. 

I recently decided that I wanted a larger tyre all round and a harder side wall I was also looking for better dry grip so i decided to fit a set of 285-35-20 front and 315-30-20 rear toyo r888 r tyres.

When testing these I have found these to be unbelievably good at dry level performance and found yes they have a slightly harder side walls but not as hard as the run flats. There is a large step up in tyre road noise but I’m willing to accept this in order of better cornering speed. Don’t think these will last anywhere near as long as the Cup 2 tyres but hay ho.

I have set them to 29 psi front and 30 psi rear when cold and found this a good combo on the road. I have still to test these on track but will need to lower the psi a bit for that.

Was looking to see if others have tried this combo and what there thoughts might be.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I haven't personally used the 888's but a friend of mine did and said that they were very good in the dry for grip and especially for drag racing but as a everyday tyre he said they were very noisy like as if all the cars wheel bearings were knackered and he they use to tramline very badly, he also said they were bad in the rain compared to all the other tyres. So be careful in the rain buddy


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

Takamo said:


> I haven't personally used the 888's but a friend of mine did and said that they were very good in the dry for grip and especially for drag racing but as a everyday tyre he said they were very noisy like as if all the cars wheel bearings were knackered and he they use to tramline very badly, he also said they were bad in the rain compared to all the other tyres. So be careful in the rain buddy


Yeh can sound like a wheel bearing etc but quite like the extra noise etc just adds to all the other mechanical noises.
Haven’t really felt the tram line effect yet but may get this at a lower psi.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I borrowed a set of wheels with these tyres on and by Christ are they good In the dry, the R888R's have stiffer sidewalls I seem to remember. 

I did back to back with these and Cup2's and I was gutted when I had to go back to cup2's, they are shit!!! the Toyo's were firm on the car and added a lot of confidence back in the car, not bouncing around or being dragged across the road!! 

As people say just avoid standing water with these tyres


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

You should have waited another month till Toyo release the correct sized rear tyres for the GTR, although they say 315/30 they are not tall enough and there is a large discrepancy in % of rolling radius that leads to hotter trans temps and a very twitchy TC, the new tyre is im told marked 325/30/20 but its actually a 330/30/20 to make it match the front


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> You should have waited another month till Toyo release the correct sized rear tyres for the GTR, although they say 315/30 they are not tall enough and there is a large discrepancy in % of rolling radius that leads to hotter trans temps and a very twitchy TC, the new tyre is im told marked 325/30/20 but its actually a 330/30/20 to make it match the front


On the money.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> You should have waited another month till Toyo release the correct sized rear tyres for the GTR, although they say 315/30 they are not tall enough and there is a large discrepancy in % of rolling radius that leads to hotter trans temps and a very twitchy TC, the new tyre is im told marked 325/30/20 but its actually a 330/30/20 to make it match the front


Will that rear fit a standard wheel?


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> You should have waited another month till Toyo release the correct sized rear tyres for the GTR, although they say 315/30 they are not tall enough and there is a large discrepancy in % of rolling radius that leads to hotter trans temps and a very twitchy TC, the new tyre is im told marked 325/30/20 but its actually a 330/30/20 to make it match the front


I haven’t noticed any twitching with handeling by fitting 315/30 on the rears you are already going up in size by 3 x by doing this. I would not feel comfortable going up by 4 x sizes on the standard wheels.

In case of transmission temps I don’t see much more difference to what I had on previously.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Henry 145 said:


> Will that rear fit a standard wheel?


Yes


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stuzee75 said:


> I haven***8217;t noticed any twitching with handeling by fitting 315/30 on the rears you are already going up in size by 3 x by doing this. I would not feel comfortable going up by 4 x sizes on the standard wheels.
> 
> In case of transmission temps I don***8217;t see much more difference to what I had on previously.


Trust me dude its a well known problem, I think the height difference is like 5%, unacceptable, so much so Toyo are making a tyre specifically for the R35 but wont release it till the current stocks are almost gone, some cars are effected more than others but all cars will be wearing the ETS a lot more than correct sizes, this only applies to the NEW 888's and is why the old ones fetch more money than the new R's if you can find em (to those in the know).

If you dont believe me talk to John Miskin, he is the guy in the know


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> Trust me dude its a well known problem, I think the height difference is like 5%, unacceptable, so much so Toyo are making a tyre specifically for the R35 but wont release it till the current stocks are almost gone, some cars are effected more than others but all cars will be wearing the ETS a lot more than correct sizes, this only applies to the NEW 888's and is why the old ones fetch more money than the new R's if you can find em (to those in the know).


Ok. Will give that size a go when the rears run out which probably won’t be to long knowing these cars lol. 

And yes the R888 were a bit hard to source than the R888R versions.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

I know the R888 R will be taller, but working them out on a generic tyre calc, it's only 11mm for the rears, and 4mm for the fronts. 

So well within specs really. Always work on 10mm, as 5mm wear on the tyre would equate to a total of 10mm anyway, so they car will work with that. 

Be interested if they don't work great, as almost everyone on track uses the 888 R! And that's what I will be changing to. Love the RE070R weirdly, but on track they are not the best. Progressive though, which I love.


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

Chris**** said:


> I know the R888 R will be taller, but working them out on a generic tyre calc, it's only 11mm for the rears, and 4mm for the fronts.
> 
> So well within specs really. Always work on 10mm, as 5mm wear on the tyre would equate to a total of 10mm anyway, so they car will work with that.
> 
> Be interested if they don't work great, as almost everyone on track uses the 888 R! And that's what I will be changing to. Love the RE070R weirdly, but on track they are not the best. Progressive though, which I love.


Yes a friend of mine runs the run flats for track and the ring and really likes them I prefer the Toyo


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Chris**** said:


> I know the R888 R will be taller, but working them out on a generic tyre calc, it's only 11mm for the rears, and 4mm for the fronts.
> 
> So well within specs really. Always work on 10mm, as 5mm wear on the tyre would equate to a total of 10mm anyway, so they car will work with that.
> 
> Be interested if they don't work great, as almost everyone on track uses the 888 R! And that's what I will be changing to. Love the RE070R weirdly, but on track they are not the best. Progressive though, which I love.


Dude thats the problem, the rears dont come up to the height of a normal 315/30, TOYO messed something up so they are making a whole new size just for the R35, do you think they would do that for no reason? They have acknowledged there is a problem with the NEW 888 ands R, there is no problem with the old pattern 888.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stuzee75 said:


> Ok. Will give that size a go when the rears run out which probably won’t be to long knowing these cars lol.
> 
> And yes the R888 were a bit hard to source than the R888R versions.


If you have the old tyre there is no problem.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

Ah ok, will wait then


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Chris**** said:


> Ah ok, will wait then


They were saying Oct/Nov but TBH they shouldnt be on the car in winter.


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> They were saying Oct/Nov but TBH they shouldnt be on the car in winter.


Get them while there cheap in the winter and put them on at start of the better weather before the rapid price increase over these summer months.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stuzee75 said:


> Get them while there cheap in the winter and put them on at start of the better weather before the rapid price increase over these summer months.


1/2 price on GTR.org :smokin:


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> 1/2 price on GTR.org :smokin:


Or free if you can claim them through you business lol.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> 1/2 price on GTR.org :smokin:


£799.68


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

Chronos said:


> £799.68


Nice price


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> Dude thats the problem, the rears dont come up to the height of a normal 315/30, TOYO messed something up so they are making a whole new size just for the R35, do you think they would do that for no reason? They have acknowledged there is a problem with the NEW 888 ands R, there is no problem with the old pattern 888.


Isnt the new size offically a 325/285 setup?

Does 325 fit on the stock rims safely?


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

Chronos said:


> £799.68


What tyre size at that cost.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stuzee75 said:


> What tyre size at that cost.


TOYO R35 GT-R R888R Tyres ? GTROC


×
TOYO R35 GT-R R888R Tyres - 285/35 R20 
2 × £187.68
×
TOYO R35 GT-R R888R Tyres - 315/30R20 
2 × £212.16

Subtotal: £799.68

* REMEMBER THESE CANNOT BE DELIVERED TO A HOME ADDRESS.

* THEY MUST BE DELIVERED TO A BUSINESS ADDRESS IN THE U.K. ONLY – ie. YOUR TYRE CENTRE OR TUNER/MECHANIC.

* IF NO ONE IS THERE TO SIGN FOR & COLLECT ON DELIVERY YOU WILL BE PENALISED £35+VAT PER TYRE.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Loftybotswana said:


> 888'S are one of the best looking tyres out there


Whatever floats your boat


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

R888R 325's are available in the US, not sure when they'll be here in the UK. Assuming 325 is new additional size alongside the 315 still being available for other cars?


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Tin said:


> R888R 325's are available in the US, not sure when they'll be here in the UK. Assuming 325 is new additional size alongside the 315 still being available for other cars?


They may well keep the 315 in the range but it never had any buisness being on the rear of a GTR with 285 fronts. 

Also The new 325 is actualy a 330


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Teaboy said:


> They may well keep the 315 in the range but it never had any buisness being on the rear of a GTR with 285 fronts.
> 
> Also The new 325 is actualy a 330


I said that first page


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

so 325 rears will fit stock rims ok? new sizes 285/335? So existing set owners just need the bigger rears? Is this really needed just for road use?

TBH I've got R888R on now, had them on for all summer in 285/315 and had no problems road use only, grip has been superb as well!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Mpss 325 fit the rear stock rims just fine. Even when slightly lowered. What I would say though is when squeezed on they aren't much wider than a 305


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

TBH I've got R888R on now, had them on for all summer in 285/315 and had no problems road use only, grip has been superb as well![/QUOTE]

Chronos I too have the 285/315 setup and are very very happy with it and have no problems at all, I have no reason for a larger size of tyre, Maybe it’s just the way others drive there cars that they are experiencing problems with that setup ie driving like a twat just to show off to mates and other cars!

I will not fit the 325 size on mine as I believe there is no need and I’m very happy with the 315 on the rears, I’m not putting tyres on my car that are about 4 x bigger than the original set up.

Previously I ran cup 2 Tyres with 255 / 285 setup on it only to be told that size was incorrect and dangerous to run with. I had great fun in all these weather conditions and had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I think the width change on the toyos is simply to reduce the circumferential difference between the front and rear tyres. Wider rear or thinner front. 285 is the optimum on the front I think so they had little choice.

Good to hear you haven't had issues with the 888r in the traditional sizing


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stuzee75 said:


> Chronos I too have the 285/315 setup and are very very happy with it and have no problems at all, I have no reason for a larger size of tyre, Maybe it***8217;s just the way others drive there cars that they are experiencing problems with that setup ie driving like a twat just to show off to mates and other cars!
> I will not fit the 325 size on mine as I believe there is no need and Im very happy with the 315 on the rears, Im not putting tyres on my car that are about 4 x bigger than the original set up.
> Previously I ran cup 2 Tyres with 255 / 285 setup on it only to be told that size was incorrect and dangerous to run with. I had great fun in all these weather conditions and had no problems whatsoever.


I remember hearing that that 285/315 r888r might be an issue on track with lots of track use with the ets, but for road use are fine... could Nurburgring confirm`advise? My r35 hasnt had no problems with them with pure road use over 6 months in summer.

Yeah r888r grip has been awesome over summer, cornering with them ace as well super sticky, I cant remember the last time traction control came on! they just grip and go, they warm up quick too.. the perfect summer tyre for r35 Id say. You have to watch yourself in downpours tho, they aint good on standing water, but mild raining they have been fine for me in summer. And normal dry summer days, grip is super sticky! I will be putting on Michelin pilot sport 4s back on for winter as wet grip is superb, and dry grip good and r888r for summer, job done!


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> I said that first page


Don't be like that John


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Stuzee75 said:


> TBH I've got R888R on now, had them on for all summer in 285/315 and had no problems road use only, grip has been superb as well!


I will not fit the 325 size on mine as I believe there is no need and I’m very happy with the 315 on the rears, I’m not putting tyres on my car that are about 4 x bigger than the original set up.
[/QUOTE]

It's a mechanical problem with the transmission that brought about the change.

Toyo ****ed up and they know they did hence the change in size on the rear to better match the rolling radius of the front


----------



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

Chronos said:


> TOYO R35 GT-R R888R Tyres ? GTROC
> 
> 
> ×
> ...


Anyone know if they will change the offer to the new 325 width?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Linus said:


> Anyone know if they will change the offer to the new 325 width?


Prob not as they are not bringing the new 325 to Europe


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

Stuzee75 said:


> Previously I ran cup 2 Tyres with 255 / 285 setup on it only to be told that size was incorrect and dangerous to run with. I had great fun in all these weather conditions and had no problems whatsoever.


Why was this? Stock sizes, so why would that be an issue?

Also, don't suppose anyone runs the 285/315 on stock rims and 15mm spacers? And has no issues?


----------



## C11auu (Dec 27, 2017)

R888 in uk weather is some brave stuff ***128584;


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

C11auu said:


> R888 in uk weather is some brave stuff ***128584;


Certainly is and I'm loving it got to drive fast to keep them warm in winter the faster the more fun it is lol


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Chris**** said:


> Also, don't suppose anyone runs the 285/315 on stock rims and 15mm spacers? And has no issues?


I run R888R 285/315 on stock rims CBA, with 15mm front/20mm rear spacers and it's all dandy.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

Chronos said:


> I run R888R 285/315 on stock rims CBA, with 15mm front/20mm rear spacers and it's all dandy.


Perfect  as my other set of wheels I had made, so not as if I can ditch the spacers lol


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

Chronos said:


> I run R888R 285/315 on stock rims CBA, with 15mm front/20mm rear spacers and it's all dandy.


Hi chronos any chance of a few pictures of the wheels fitted with spacers on?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stuzee75 said:


> Hi chronos any chance of a few pictures of the wheels fitted with spacers on?


ok some examples for you..

R888R 285/315 on stock rims CBA, with 15mm front/20mm rear spacers on the first x2 pictures...

Bottom picture in the country is on MPS4S 275/305, stock rims CBA with 15mm front/20mm rear spacers


----------



## Stuzee75 (Jan 19, 2016)

Chronos said:


> ok some examples for you..
> 
> R888R 285/315 on stock rims CBA, with 15mm front/20mm rear spacers on the first x2 pictures...
> 
> Bottom picture in the country is on MPS4S 275/305, stock rims CBA with 15mm front/20mm rear spacers


Thanks chronos for the pictures etc certainly fills the arches nicely.
And the car looks really nice as well


----------

